# SPS-Forum Programmierer Contest?



## Markus (21 Januar 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

habe grade gedacht wir könnten doch mal einen kleinen Contest veranstalten.

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht genau wie, aber vieleicht gehts in etwa so:

1. Wir bilden ein Jury
2. Die Jury denkt sich eine Aufgabe aus
3. Die Aufgabe wird veröffentlicht und jeder der mitmachen will hat 4 Wochen Zeit dazu.
4. Nach den 4 Wochen wieder von der Jury alle eingegangenen Programme bewertet.
5. selbstverständlich gibts für den besten einen hübschen Preis.

Kriterien könnten sein:
- länge des Codes (objektiv)
- Zykluszeit (objektiv)
- Benötigte Hardware/Preis (objektiv)
- Dokumentation (subjektiv)
- Lesbarkeit des Codes (subjektiv)
- Grafische Gestaltung der Visualisierung (subjektiv)
- Bedienbarkeit der Visualisierung (subjektiv)


Am fairsten fände ich einen contest der nur nach objektiven gesichtspunkten bewertet wird, aber ich denke dann wird es schwierig. wenn ein kop/fup programmierer ein gutes händchen bei der grafischen gestaltung hat, dann hat er auch eine faire chance gegen einen schnellen awl-code.

@alle wenn hier jetzt auch einer nur ansatzweise anfängt über awl/kop... zu diskutieren, dann ist sein beitrag in dem moment gelöscht wo ich bis zu der stelle gelesen habe. und zwar der ganze beitrag!


was haltet ihr von einem solchen contest?
bzw. wie würdet ich ihn gestalten.


bei der aufgabenstellung dachte ich an ein paar paletten-transportbänder mit regalturm, übergabestelle an gabelstapler roboter-1 und roboter-2.
da kann man schön visualisieren und einen schönen code würde es auch geben wenn sortierroutinen, prioritäten, und sonstigen kram einbauen muss...

so jetzt bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Januar 2007)

moin,
halte ich nicht viel von, kannst du den beitrag in den sch.... verschieben?


----------



## zotos (21 Januar 2007)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht.

Ich finde aber das, dass zu Umfangreich wird.
Also so eine kleiner Aufgabe wäre mal ein Anfang. Gerade die Visu finde ich kritisch da nicht jeder jede Visu zuhause hat. 
An welche Vorgaben an die Hardware/Software denkst Du?
Ich meine darf man dann auf mit einer anderen Steuerung als Sepp7 antretten? Das würde die Jury dazu nötigen eine weitere Software für die Steuerung bzw. für die Visu zu installieren.

Ich bin mal gespannt was die Kollegen zu dem Vorschlag schreiben.


----------



## winny-sps (21 Januar 2007)

Ich finde auch die Aufgabe sollte so gestellt sein das jeder das mit seinen Heimmitteln erledigen kann. Die meisten werden das nicht während der Arbeitszeit erledigen können.  D.h. Codesys , Step7 oder so ? hat jeder zu Hause aber Visu ???? . Ich kenne keinen der das in irgendwelcher Form zu Hause hat. (Jetzt mal TwinCat und die mitgelieferten " spar Visu " ausgenomen). 


Doku und Lesbarkeit des Code fände ich aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> moin,
> halte ich nicht viel von, kannst du den beitrag in den sch.... verschieben?


 
wieso dass den?
warum sollte der hier nicht stehen dürfen? *kopfschüttel*



@alle
naja das stimmt die anforderungen sind vieleicht bei dem beispiel zu hoch.
das mit der visu ist auch ein argument, wobei ich denke wer step7 hat, der hat auch protool oder wincc oder winccflexible.
ich dachte halt eine visu mit rein zu nehmen damit es mehr chancengleichheit gibt.

andere idee wäre die:
die jury legt zusätzlich zu aufgabe die structur eines koppel db´s fest.

und es gibt getrennte contests für visu und sps-software, jeder kann beim einen oder beim anderen oder bei beidem mitmachen. wie wäre es damit?

als systeme würde ich fürs erste mal step7 und protool vorschlagen.
denke das ist quasi standart.
codesys oder visusoftware von anderen herstellern wäre sicher auch interessant, aber das sollte dann vieleicht eine andere disziplin werden "freestyle" z.B.  

wie fändet ihr es wenn wir anfangs einmal mit step7 und protool anfangen, wenn es ein erfolg wird, dann können wir gerne auch was in die richtung "freestyle" machen...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Januar 2007)

*Du bist dreist !*



Markus schrieb:


> bei der aufgabenstellung dachte ich an ein paar paletten-transportbänder mit regalturm, übergabestelle an gabelstapler roboter-1 und roboter-2.
> da kann man schön visualisieren und einen schönen code würde es auch geben wenn sortierroutinen, prioritäten, und sonstigen kram einbauen muss...



Ich lach mich schlapp.

Du willst hier ein Projekt erstellen lassen und tarnst das als "Contest".

Dreist, würde ich sagen.

Wenn doch jemand drauf reinfällt:

*Für die Jury melde ich mich freiwillig !*


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2007)

@ug
eigentlich nicht - und wenn, dann bin ich von meinen fähigkeiten immer noch am meisten überzeugt, finde code von anderen programmierern aus prinzip scheisse...
was bräuchtest du denn grad? wir können auch ne andere aufgabe wählen...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> finde code von anderen programmierern aus prinzip scheisse...



100% ACK, wie Zotos immer zu schreiben plegt.




Markus schrieb:


> was bräuchtest du denn grad? wir können auch ne andere aufgabe wählen...



Ein allgemeines Problem aus der Naturwissenschaft.

Am besten was, was allgemein angewendet werden kann, nicht auf ein bestimmtes Projekt bezogen.

Bin ich in der Jury ??


Da fällt mir ein:

Kennst du Corewar ?

So was auf SPS - Ebene, da könnten wir unsere FB gegeneinander antreten lassen.

....


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Bin ich in der Jury ??


 
soweit sind wir noch nicht, wobei ich es eigentlich schöner fände wenn du im contest wärst, würde mich schon sehr interessieren welche überagenden fähigkeiten sich hinter deiner mitunter manchmal sehr großen klappen befinden. oder willst du in die jury um dich zu drücken bzw. um was zu lernen?  


naja die aufgabenstellung mit den palettentransportbändern hätte viele klassische dinge drin. sicher ist das in der form zu aufwendig für einen contest, aber das muss man noch besprechen.

da wären logic, mathematik und nahezu der volle befehlsvorrat von step7 nutzbar. und vor allem auch ein teil visu dabei.

anfangs dachte ich auch daran die aufgabe sollte es sein einen bestimmten baustein zu schreiben der ein paar statistiken zu den zahlen in einem db ausgibt, z.b. wieviele gerade zahlen, ungerade zahlen, mittelwert, wiviele prozent sind <20,<40,<60,<80,... - was weis ich...
aber die anforderungne wäre dann vielleicht recht einseitig, oder?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> anfangs dachte ich auch daran die aufgabe sollte es sein einen bestimmten baustein zu schreiben der ein paar statistiken zu den zahlen in einem db ausgibt, z.b. wieviele gerade zahlen, ungerade zahlen, mittelwert, wiviele prozent sind <20,<40,<60,<80,... - was weis ich...
> aber die anforderungne wäre dann vielleicht recht einseitig, oder?



Die Härte des wahren Lebens kann ein Kontest eh nie wiedergeben.
Und eine Aufgabe die Länger als 1 Tag in Anspruch nimmt, wer will das schon "für lau" machen?

P.S. ich gehöre in die Jury weil ich, als bester, am besten die Fähigkeiten der anderen be- und verurteilen kann.

Wie heist es bei MIB ?

Wir sind hier, weil wir die besten der besten der besten sind !

Oder hies es doch 
die besten der besten der besten der besten ??


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2007)

kleine aufgabe für einzelspieler oder größere für team?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kleine aufgabe für einzelspieler oder größere für team?



Bist du noch vom Fußball - WM Fieber angesteckt ?

Vorschlag:

Pi berechnen.

Es gibt 2 Preise: 
schnellste Berechnung
genaueste Zahl.

Da brauch man auch keine große Jury, 
der Gewinner ist einfach ermittelt.


----------



## Rayk (21 Januar 2007)

@ ug 
Pi berechnen, wie genau soll es denn werden?

--> 355/113 in der siebenden Stelle nach dem Komma weicht der Wert ab.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Januar 2007)

Rayk schrieb:


> @ ug
> Pi berechnen, wie genau soll es denn werden?
> 
> --> 355/113 in der siebenden Stelle nach dem Komma weicht der Wert ab.



Damit wärst du schonmal nicht unter den Gewinnern !

So hundert Stellen nach dem Komma sollten es schon sein !

Bevor jetzt einer sagt: "geht nicht", erstmal Hirn einschalten !


----------



## zotos (21 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Damit wärst du schonmal nicht unter den Gewinnern !
> 
> So hundert Stellen nach dem Komma sollten es schon sein !
> 
> Bevor jetzt einer sagt: "geht nicht", erstmal Hirn einschalten !



Also bei Wikipedia wir beschrieben wie man auf 200 Stellen kommt und mit LREAL (64Bit) sollte man das unterbekommen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also bei Wikipedia wir beschrieben wie man auf 200 Stellen kommt und mit LREAL (64Bit) sollte man das unterbekommen.



LREAL gibts aber bei S7 nicht!


----------



## zotos (21 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> LREAL gibts aber bei S7 nicht!


Huch... das wuste ich nicht. Das ist doch aber in der IEC61131-3 definiert.


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Januar 2007)

hallo,
@ markus:ich brauch ja nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Huch... das wuste ich nicht. Das ist doch aber in der IEC61131-3 definiert.



Und ?
Die ICE sind ja wegen Sturm auch ausgefallen !

Und am Berliner Bahnhof fallen die Eisenträger vom Dach.

Wozu dient da die IEC ?


----------



## zotos (21 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Und ?
> ...



Nur so... halt.


----------



## maxi (21 Januar 2007)

Ich finde es auch nicht so gut.
einige hier können es und programmieren nach Din und Iso. 
Glaube Anfänger werden sich da eher etwas der belustigung preis geben oder sind überfordert.

Das ausmass finde ich auch zu gross. Das von dir beschribene ist in etwa die Preisklasse 8000+ Euro + doku, wobei mit 2 Robbis würd ichs auf 15k ziehen.

Ich habe mal für einen Schweissplatz 6 Wochen programmiert. Das war der Gehirn Burner.


----------



## zotos (21 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch nicht so gut.
> einige hier können es und programmieren nach Din und Iso.
> Glaube Anfänger werden sich da eher etwas der belustigung preis geben oder sind überfordert.
> 
> ...



Also wie wäre es denn mit einem 2D Schneidlaser als Aufgabe? Dann wäre maxi auch etwas entlastet:-D


----------



## maxi (22 Januar 2007)

Oh da währ ich ganz dafür dann 

So eine gute Idee.


----------



## knabi (22 Januar 2007)

Ihr scheint ja viel Zeit zu haben, aber wenn UG in der Jury sitzt, wird alles gut  . Als kleine Anregung würde ich vorschlagen, daß das Programm in *KOP* erstellt werden muß    

Und ich will hier die offiziellen Siegerehrungsfotos sehen!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## edison (22 Januar 2007)

100% pro, finde die Idee mit dem Contest prima.

Als Aufgabestellung fänd auch ich kleinere Projekte besser - z.B.: Funktionsbaustein zu Micomaster oder Masterdrive, Rampenerzeugung, Schrittmotoransteuerung über normale Ausgänge, etc.
Sollte sich zeitlich noch im Rahmen bewegen

Wenn das beste Ergebniss public gemacht wird haben alle etwas davon - ich bekomme immer nur meine eigenen Programme zu gesicht / den Code von anderen mal einzusehen erweitert den Horizont


----------



## kolbendosierer (22 Januar 2007)

Moin,

also ich fänd es auch mal super zu sehen wie und was manch anderer Programmiert. Da können nobs wie ich noch viel lernen.

Evtl. mit WinCC flex fände ich auch nicht schlecht, damit werde ich mich demnächst wahrscheinlich auch auseinander setzen müssen.

Bloß in welcher Größenordnung soll man das machen. Der eine ist dann Überfordert und der andere Unterfordert. Vielleicht in "GEWICHTSKLASSEN" aufteilen. 

Robert

@knabi

Wer lesen kann, ist manchmal im Vorteil .


----------



## UniMog (23 Januar 2007)

Naja die Idee ist eigentlich nicht schlecht aber der Gewinner steht jetzt schon fest


----------



## Markus (23 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Naja die Idee ist eigentlich nicht schlecht aber der Gewinner steht jetzt schon fest


 
aja und wer denn?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> aja und wer denn?



Ich kanns nicht sein, ich gehöre ja zur Jury !


----------



## UniMog (23 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht sein, ich gehöre ja zur Jury !


 
Stimmt in der Jury sollte immer die "Creme De La Creme" sein.
Mir reicht dagegen der 1. Platz ...... bin nicht so gierig


----------



## seeba (24 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Stimmt in der Jury sollte immer die "Creme De La Creme" sein.
> Mir reicht dagegen der 1. Platz ...... bin nicht so gierig


Dafür bin ich der einzige, der hier mit WinCC flexible klar kommt, nehmt es also bitte mit in die Aufgabe auf.  :twisted:


----------



## Ralle (24 Januar 2007)

@seeba

Kriegst ne einfache Aufgabe für WinCCFlex.

*Mach, daß es endlich vernünftig läuft!*


----------



## zotos (24 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich der einzige, der hier mit WinCC flexible klar kommt, nehmt es also bitte mit in die Aufgabe auf.  :twisted:



Also ich glaube das maxi gewinnen würde/wird!


----------



## seeba (24 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @seeba
> 
> Kriegst ne einfache Aufgabe für WinCCFlex.
> 
> *Mach, daß es endlich vernünftig läuft!*


Also das rennt wunderbar.


----------



## zotos (24 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @seeba
> 
> Kriegst ne einfache Aufgabe für WinCCFlex.
> 
> *Mach, daß es endlich vernünftig läuft!*



Darf ich vorstellen Ralle: Programmierer und Pragmatiker.


----------



## Ralle (24 Januar 2007)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=68233#post68233

Das wär schon mal 'ne Schicke Aufgabe, bei der man sich richtig austoben kann.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2007)

*Schnapsidee*

Hallo,

meine kurzgefasste Meinung zum Thema : 

Sche....idee, da eine gerechte Bewertung nicht möglich ist, auch wenn die Jury und deren schon selbsternannte Mitglieder noch so kompetent sein mögen.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine kurzgefasste Meinung zum Thema :
> 
> ...




Blödsinn.
Natürlich ist gerechte Bewertung möglich.
Dafür werde ich sorgen.

Sicher. :roll:


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2007)

*Au weia, der SPS-Papst*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür werde ich sorgen.



Jeep, ich baue mir gerade einen Altar mit Räucherkerzen und Ikonen auf, damit ich Dich täglich bewundern und anbeten kann.  Ich werde Dich auch heute in mein Nachtgebet aufnehmen ....

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Jeep, ich baue mir gerade einen Altar mit Räucherkerzen und Ikonen auf, damit ich Dich täglich bewundern und anbeten kann.  Ich werde Dich auch heute in mein Nachtgebet aufnehmen ....
> 
> Gruss
> ...




Ich kann Dir ein Bild von meinem UG&Duke-Nukem forever Altar schicken.


----------



## knabi (25 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir ein Bild von meinem UG&Duke-Nukem forever Altar schicken.


 
Das würde ich auch gerne sehen  ....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Januar 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gerne sehen  ....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger




Hmmm...
wird wohl doch langsam Zeit, meine eigene Kirche zu gründen...

 :s17: :s22::sm21:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> wird wohl doch langsam Zeit, meine eigene Kirche zu gründen...


Um dann allen andrén zu sagen "Gehe hin in Frieden" :?: :?:


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Um dann allen andrén zu sagen "Gehe hin in Frieden" :?: :?:



also auf einer Coolness Punkteskala von 0 bis 10 gebe ich diesem Kommentar eine glatte 73


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Um dann allen andrén zu sagen "Gehe hin in Frieden" :?: :?:



Willst du mich hier veräppel'n ?


----------



## maxi (26 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das maxi gewinnen würde/wird!


 
Oh danke,

aber ich kenn mich mit so was nicht aus


----------



## UniMog (26 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Oh danke,
> 
> aber ich kenn mich mit so was nicht aus


 

Telekommunikationstechniker......... glaub ich Dir


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Willst du mich hier veräppel'n ?


Der Äppel iss eh schon wurmig  .


----------



## zotos (26 Januar 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der Äppel iss eh schon wurmig  .



Wo her weist Du dass? Hast Du eine Glaskugel von R.Äppel GmbH und Co KG oder eine andré Lösung um das zu sehen?


----------



## maxi (26 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Telekommunikationstechniker......... glaub ich Dir


 
Lach, gestern meinte auch eine süsse Freundin (Hoa die hat DD, sabber) wie ich den als Elektriker so viel Geld verdienen kann  

Glaub solt mich doch ned immer als Kasper geben


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Lach, gestern meinte auch eine süsse Freundin (Hoa die hat DD, sabber) wie ich den als Elektriker so viel Geld verdienen kann




Jaja, den "Freundinnen" gehts auch immer schlechter, wie man ->hier<- lesen kann.


----------



## Question_mark (27 Januar 2007)

*Boaahh, 32 Bit Granaten*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Hoa die hat DD, sabber



Boaaahh, DD = Doppeldatenwort, 32 Bit breit, ausreichend für die meisten Operationen. Und wie ist der Operationsvorrat ???
SHL 1 : Dreh Dich ein wenig nach links
SHL 8 : Dreh Dich auf die linke Seite
SHR 8 : Dreh Dich auf die rechte Seite
TAK    : Leg Dich mal auf den Bauch
NOP 0 : Nicht jetzt, ich habe noch drei Maschinen buntes
NOP 1 : Nicht jetzt, ich muss noch den Wäschtrockner ausleeren
BLD 100 : Haarfarbe ist gerade blond
BLD 130 : Haarfarbe ist gerade schwarz
BLD 255 : Weiterblättern im Programm, da gerade kritische feminine Phase
AS     : Nicht jetzt, morgen ist Elternabend
AF     : Jaaa, jetzt, aber schei... der Alte pennt schon
SVW 1   : Achtung, meine Mutter kommt morgen zu Besuch (SVW =    
              Schwiegermuttervorwarnung)
SVW 7   : Achtung, meine Mutter kommt nächste Woche zu Besuch

Werden ausreichend Updates für das Betriebssystem zur Verfügung stehen ?
Ausreichend Alarmeingänge vorhanden ??? Kann man Interrupts sperren ??? 

in 75-er oder 85-er Tütengehäuse ? Ich lach mich gerade weg    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (27 Januar 2007)

OK, qm hat den Contest gewonnen !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> OK, qm hat den Contest gewonnen !



Ich als einziges Mitglied der Jury kann das bestätigen.

Schöner wäre es aber gewesen, wenn er noch ein Schieberegister mit LOOP -Anweisung verwendet hätte.

Aber da isser vielleicht noch zu unerfahren zu... 

Das nexte Mal dann !


----------



## Question_mark (27 Januar 2007)

*Neuigkeiten zum Doppel-Mops-Prozessor*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als einziges Mitglied der Jury kann das bestätigen.



Ja, und ich schreibe gerade die Pressemitteilungen, wann war nochmal die Preisverleihung  ???



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner wäre es aber gewesen, wenn er noch ein Schieberegister mit LOOP -Anweisung verwendet hätte.



Die möglichen Operationen mit so einem 32-bittigen DD Doppel-Mops-Prozessor im 105DD-Gehäuse sind schon sehr umfangreich. Daher nur ein kleiner Auszug. Ausserdem sollte ja alles jugendfrei bleiben, sonst beschwert sich noch jemand bei mir  
Demnächst wird das auch als Quattro-Core erhältlich sein, also zwei Prozessoren vorne und zwei hinten auf dem Rücken. Vereinfacht das Handling ungemein...
Zumal die Synchronisation durch Augenkontakt wesentlich verbessert wird.
Mit nur vier Anschlussnippel ist der Prozessor auch schnell einsatzbereit. 
Und von wegen LOOP : Wenn die Abbruchbedingungen nicht genau definiert sind, dann gibt es eine "infinite loop"  --->  verheiratet. Aus der Nummer kommste nur mit Neustart wieder raus  

Unerfahren    ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Tobi P. (28 Januar 2007)

Würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Das rebooten dauert mitunter sehr lange und erfordert teure Zusatzsoftware. Wenn während der Programmlaufzeit noch Unterprogramme erzeugt wurden, sind zudem monatliche Zahlungen für die Lizenz derselben fällig, was durchaus bis zu achtzehn Jahre dauern kann.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2007)

*UP und Lizenzgebühren*

Hallo,



			
				Tobi P schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich aber nicht empfehlen



Was würdest Du nicht empfehlen :  infinite loop, Titten auf dem Rücken oder was ???



			
				Tobi P schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn während der Programmlaufzeit noch Unterprogramme erzeugt wurden


Kommt darauf an :
Parent := Self;    oder 
Parent := Briefträger;



			
				Tobi P schrieb:
			
		

> Das rebooten dauert mitunter sehr lange


Frage der persönlichen Potenz, der eine kanns, der andere nicht.
Und natürlich den passenden Button anklicken , also sowas wie QuickStart, aber Vorsicht, Bill Gates ist immer dabei 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (28 Januar 2007)

Ab damit in den SV.


----------



## dpd80 (28 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pass aber auf, das die Zykluszeit nicht auf 9 Monate ansteigt.


----------



## zotos (1 Februar 2007)

@Markus: ist das Projekt nun gestorben?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Februar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @Markus: ist das Projekt nun gestorben?



Wieso?

Wir haben doch sogar schon nen Gewinner!

qm bekommt bei der nächsten Nobelpreisverleihung den "Golden Kope"


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> bei der aufgabenstellung dachte ich an ein paar paletten-transportbänder mit regalturm, übergabestelle an gabelstapler roboter-1 und roboter-2.
> da kann man schön visualisieren und einen schönen code würde es auch geben wenn sortierroutinen, prioritäten, und sonstigen kram einbauen muss...
> 
> so jetzt bin ich mal gespannt...



Das die Aufgabe zu umfangreich ist haben wir ja schon geklärt.

 Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Programm zu schreiben das den kürzesten Weg von einem Startpunkt zu einem Zielpunkt in einer von der Jury vorgegebenen Wegpunktkarte berechnet. Ich hab meine Idee mal in ein PDF gepackt.


----------

